# banned



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

this was happening around a month ago - stopped and is now back again.....

trying to access the forum from a normal search via web browser just gives the 'banned' page


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

well you deserved that

for that warrior film avatar you have


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

@Lorian


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@yourmum


----------

